# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Το σκουφάτο καναρινάκι μας

## Soulaki

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα......Οπως λεει και ο τιτλος, θα ηθελα να σας γνωρισω, το νεο μας σκουφατο καναρινακι....την Φωτεινουλα, οπως μολις εβαπτισθει απο την κορουλα μας.
Ο λογος που ανοιγω εδω το θεμα ειναι, οτι εχει καποια θεματακια, και ζητω την βοηθεια, και πολυτιμη συμβουλη σας.
Καταρχας, δεν ενδιαφερομαι να την ζευγαρωσω, παρα μονο να κανει παρεα, στον αλλο τον ερμο, που με το που το ακουει πουλι στην τιβι, τρελαινεται.( αλλωστε δεν ταιριαζουν και σαν ρατσα)
Εχω παρει 60 αρα ζευγαρωστρα, με χωρισμα, ουτως ωστε, αν την πουλΙζαλιζει σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης, να τα χωριζω....και τον υπολοιπο χρονο να ειναι παρεουλα.....
Καταρχας, κοψαμε νυχια, ειχαν φτασει στον θεο....βαλαμε εφιπρο, και νοβακουαζολ....γιατι ειδα και ενα σαν σπυρακι στο ποδι της, και ελπιζω να μην ειναι ξηρη ευλογια΄.και βγαλαμε φωτο, οτι μπορεσα μονη μου, μιας και λειπει ο συζυγος....
Σας βαζω φωτογραφιουλες, και ακολουθουν ερωτησουλες.....

Αρχιζω με τις ερωτησουλες, μιας και για καποιο λογο δεν μπορω να ανεβασω φωτο.....θα στριμωξω τον αντρα, οταν ερθει.
Καταρχας, μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ενος ετους πουλακι.
1...το κεφαλακι της, πισω ειναι λιγο μαδημενο....μου ειπαν θα στρωσει....καμια γνωμη?
2...η κοιλιτσα τι λεει? πολυ κιτρινη την βλεπω....λιπος? κατι αλλο? και κατι σαν στρογγυλα μπαλακια, μου φανηκε να εχει.....
3...το χρονικο διαστημα που εκανα ολα τα παραπανω που σας εγραψα......εκλεισε τα ματια στα χερια μου, και ηταν τοσο ησυχη σαν να κοιμαται....ειναι φυσιολογικο? μονο την καρδουλα της που χτυπουσε ενιωθα.
4....το ραμφος της νομιζω θελει, λιμαρισμα....τι λετε? να την κανω την νεα μου πελατισσα?
5.....της εβαλα σπορια, νερο, σουπιοκοκαλο, και αυγο βραστο, που το τσακισε δεοντως....ομως με αυτο το ραμφος, θα μπορεσει να φαει σπορακια?
6.....Και ελπιζω να μην σας κουραζω....που μπορω να δω την διαταξη πατηθρων, και την θεση των σκευων, για την ζευγαρωστρα?
Φυσικα ολα αυτα, αφου βαλω τις φωτο.
Ευχαριστω πολυ, πολυ, εκ των προτερων ολους σας....
Εννοειτε, πως οτι αλλο παρατηρησετε, μου λετε....μπας και μπορεσω να το κανω πουλακι ξανα.......

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
Σαν αυγα μου φαινονται....????

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Soulaki

Ζητω συγνωμη, για τα συνεχομενα μηνυματα, αλλα δεν μπορεσα να ανεβασω αλλιως τις φωτο..... :sad: .απο τις 12 παιδευομαι....

----------


## teo24

Για ζευγαρωστρα οπως αυτη που εχεις

----------


## Soulaki

Οκ.Ευχαριστω πολυ, Θοδωρή.....

----------


## teo24

1)Το κεφαλακι της μπορει να ειναι ετσι ειτε απο στρες οπως ειχε και ενα δικο μου και μολις το χωρισα απ τ'αλλα πουλια εστρωσε γρηγορα η μηπως ηταν με αλλα πουλια και το τσιμπουσαν εκει...οποτε παλι θα στρωσει
2) εγω θα ελεγα οτι εχει λιπος...
3) Μαλλον ειναι φοβισμενο-στρεσαρισμενο με την αλλη περιβαλλοντος
4)Αν αρχισει και χρησιμοποιει το σουπιοκοκκαλο θα στρωσει το ραμφος.αλλιως λιμα αλλα δεν το εχω κανει ποτε και δεν ξερω....
5)Θα μπορεσει να φαει...σπορια
6)Τωρα ειδα οτι θα τα χωριζεις τα πουλια οποτε θες και σχεδιο μικρου κλουβιου για πατηθρες...ταιστρες οπου σε βολευει βαλτες απλα αν εχει πατηθρα απο πανω παιζει και να κουτσουλανε την ταιστρα.

----------


## teo24

ΜΙΚΡΑ ΚΛΟΥΒΙΑ


ΜΕΣΑΙΑ ΚΛΟΥΒΙΑ

----------


## Soulaki

1.....Στο κλουβάκι που το είχαν , μονο του ήταν το καημενακι μου......να φανταστείς μέγεθος κλουβιού, οσο ενα κουτάκι παιδικών παπουτσιών.
2.....Μακαρι να ειναι λίπος και οχι αυγά, αυτα στην κοιλιά, να μην τις πέσουν ολα μαζί.....
3......Δηλαδη, οταν φοβούνται πολυ, κλείνουν τα μάτια σαν να κοιμούνται, οταν τα κρατάς?
4......Μακαρι να αρχήσει να τρώει σουπιοκοκαλο, να στρώσει Ράμφος....
Σε Ευχαριστω και πάλι.....ησύχασα καπως.....αν και θα ειμαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα, για τον πρώτο καιρό.....

----------


## xrisam

Περίμενε να σου πούνε όσοι γνωρίζουνε, ελπίζω όπως λες να είναι απλά χοντρούλα.

Το ταλαίπωρο... απο διάθεση πως είναι, τρώει? 

Θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα απο εδω και πέρα η μικρούλα, της έκανες και μποντέ, ποιός στην χάρη της!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι Χρυσά μου, να ειναι χοντρούλα η μικρη...οσο γι το μποτέ, εννοειτε, τι ετσι θα την άφηνα?
Από διάθεση ειναι λίγο πεσμένη.....ήπιε νεράκι, έφαγε σποράκια και αυγούλακι....αλλα ειναι σε ενα κλαδάκι.....ελάχιστα μιλάει....
Ελπιζω να ειναι που ειναι αρχή, και φοβάται ακόμα.....θα δούμε.
Εγω για ασθένειες και τέτοια ανησυχώ....διαφορετικά, αγνώριστη θα την κάνω.....

----------


## teo24

To αγχος αυτο το ειχα κι εγω οταν επερνα καποιο νεο πουλακι αν κι εχω πολλα χρονια να παρω απο καταστημα.Σιγουρα θα σου πουνε και οι πιο εμπειροι φιλοι μας την γνωμη τους,εγω απλα ειπα αυτα που σκαμπαζω....οσο για την φωνη θα μιλησα οταν νιωσει ανετα.Σκεψου τωρα καινουριο και μεγαλο κλουβι,αλλα προσωπα,αλλα τοπια,τροφες και οτι αλλο μπορει να φανταστεις.Ειναι στον χαρακτηρα του πουλιου αλλα και του νεου περιβαλλοντος το ποσο γρηγορα θα νιωσει ανετα.Υπομονη πανω απ ολα...

----------


## jk21

Εχει το λιπακι της και λιγο ερεθισμενο συκωτι , που δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε αν ειναι απο μικροβιο ή προβληματικη τροφη ή διατροφη (τροφη κακης ποιοτητας ή κακος συνδιασμος τροφων αντιστοιχα )  .Καποια αγγεια φαινονται στο δερμα αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι ...  

το ραμφος δεν θα την εμποδιζει να τρωει και ας ειναι λιγο μακρυτερο το ενα αλλα αν δεν ερθει στα ισα του με το σουπιοκοκκαλο και φοβασαι να το κοψεις με νυχοκοπτη και ελαχιστο λιμαρισμα μετα , θα ερθεις κατω να σου το κανω εγω 

Τα ματια τα εκλεισε απο στρες .... μην την πιανεις ξανα για δυο τρεις μερες να σε συνηθισει και γενικα το περιβαλλον , εκτος αν για καποιο λογο δειξει αποτομα νωχελικη 

Βγαλε μας ενα μικρο βιντεακι , μια ωρα που υπαρχει φως και ειναι στην πιο ορεξατη φαση της , να δουμε πως συμπεριφερεται

----------


## Soulaki

Θοδωρη, δεν βιάζομαι καθόλου, και ειλικρινά δεν με νοιάζει και αν θα κελαηδάει.....θελω μονο να ειναι καλα, και να ζωντανέψει λίγο.
Απο υπομονη, εχω μπόλικη..... :Happy0062: 
Κ.Δημητρη, εχω ήδη ξεκινήσει με σωστά σποράκια, και αυγούλακι....σημερα.Απο αύριο σιγά σιγά, θα της δώσω, και σπιτική αυγοτροφούλα, να φάει και κατι υγιεινό, γιατι τους έβαζαν εκει, αυτήν την δήθεν κίτρινη βιταμίνη.
Ισω να ειναι και ο λόγος που ειναι λίγο αφρατουλα.....
Για το Ράμφος, καταρχάς να σας ευχαριστήσω, για την καλη σας διάθεση, να με βοηθήσετε......ποσό καιρό να περιμένω?
Ο Χρήστος, το άλλο μου καναρινι, έκανε δυο μήνες, να αγγίξει σουπιοκοκαλο.....μας παίρνει για τόσο διάστημα?
Τωρα για το πιάσιμο.....επειδή της βαζω νοβακουαζολ , επειδή είδα λίγο περίεργα τα ποδαράκια, και κατι σαν σπυράκι-χοντράδακι, ίσως και φλούδα, τι να κάνω ?
Να μην ξαναβαλω?
Γιατι αναγκάστηκά, πρεπει να την πιάνω, μια φορά την ημέρα.....
Σας Ευχαριστω ολους πολυ, για την άμεση βοήθεια, παιδιά, να είστε καλα...... :Party0038:

----------


## jk21

το ξεχασα το σπυρακι .... να μας το βγαλεις σιγουρα φωτο να δουμε τι στυμβαινει

----------


## Soulaki

Άρα την ξανά πιάνω αύριο.....ποσό την λυπαμαι, να ξέρατε......
Ετσι που μου έκλεισε τα ματάκια, η ψυχούλα μου.....φοβάμαι μην μου μείνει....
Αλλα τι να κάνω? Θα το κάνω. :Ashamed0001:

----------


## jk21

ειναι σε σημειο που δεν φαινεται με φωτο εντος κλουβιου πανω σε πατηθρα; αν ναι και το σπυρακι ειναι κατω απ την πατουσα , τοτε ειναι ποδοδερματιτιδα

----------


## Soulaki

Ναι νομιζω ειναι κάτω, και λίγο πλάι, αλλα να το τσεκάρω αύριο για σιγουριά.

----------


## Cristina

Φιλενάδα, να χαιρεστε το όμορφο κορίτσι! 
Μην αγχωνεσαι, όλα καλά θα πάνε! Έχεις και πολύτιμες συμβουλές από τα παιδιά εδώ, την φροντίζεις και εσύ τόσο καλά . Τυχερό πουλάκι που έπεσε στα χέρια σου!

----------


## Soulaki

Σε Ευχαριστω Χριστίνα μου, ο,τι περνάει απ το χέρι μου, θα το κάνω..

----------


## Soulaki

http://<a href="http://i1167.photobu...&#91;/IMG]</a>[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]Καλημερα, και σημερα.Αυτες ειναι η φωτό μας.....το βίντεο από το πρωί ανεβαίνει, και δεν βλέπω προκοπή.Το πουλακι σημερα ειναι πιο ζωηρό, τρώει, πίνει, και έφτιαξε φτερά μια χαρά........Α, ακούσαμε και λίγο φωνούλα.
Πειτε μου γνώμη για τα ποδαράκια.Ξαναεβαλα νοβακουαζολ, μετα την φωτογράφηση.
Να μην την διπλωπιανω.......

----------


## Soulaki

Στη δεύτερη και Τρίτη φωτό, στο δεξί ποδαράκι, φαινεται, αυτο που εγω λέω σπυράκι.....και έχει και καποια σημεία μπεζ, σαν φλουδιτσες, φαινεται και στο διπλανό.
Σιγουρα χρειάζεται και ενα μπανάκι, αλλα λόγω αλοιφης,, δεν εχω βάλει, μπανιέρα ακόμα.

----------


## jk21

εγω αυτο που βλεπω ειναι διογκωση στην πατουσα εσωτερικα αλλα χωρις εξωτερικη εστια σαν κακαδο 

το πουλακι δειχνει να ειναι ταλαιπωρημενο απο το πως φαινεται το βλεμμα του 


παρε augmentin 250 mg σκονη για  ποσιμο εναιωρημα απο φαρμακειο , ετοιμασε οπως λενε οι οδηγιες και σου στελνω δοσολογια που θελω να δωσεις για μια εβδομαδα στο νερο

----------


## Soulaki

Ευχαριστω.Υπαρχει πιθανή διάγνωση?ειναι λέτε σοβαρό?
Επισης, με την νοβακουαζολ, τι κάνω? Συνεχίζω?
Την είδα, να τσιμπάει λίγο τα ποδαράκια της σημερα.....σαν κατι να την ενοχλεί.Οχι συνέχεια, ομως.

----------


## jk21

φοβαμαι μην εχει εσωτερικη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη που επηρεαζει και τις αρθρωσεις (συνηθως σταφυλοκοκκος )  .Βαλε μια φορα την ημερα αλλα ειναι σημαντικο να πιει το φαρμακο .

----------


## Soulaki

Θα το πάρω σημερα, και από αύριο πρωι-πρωί, το βάζω......να είστε  καλα.
Με την αλοιφή, δεν μου είπατε, τι κάνω?
Συνεχιζω?

----------


## jk21

δεν φαινεται καμμια καθαρα διακριτη ακαριαση , για να ειναι επιβεβλημενη οσο το βλεπω να στρεσσαρεται τοσο στα χερια σου .Ασε να δουμε πως θα παει

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, οποτε την σταματάω, και βλέπουμε. :Party0038:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Να πάνε όλα καλά εύχομαι! Καλώς τη δέχτηκες.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Σε Ευχαριστω Μαργαριτουλα μου.Να εισαι καλα.....την εχω οσο μπορω από κοντά.......ντετέκτιβ, εχω καταντήσει.
Αλλα ειναι πονηρούλα,και οταν με βλέπει, σταματάει την όποια δραστηριότητα......μάτι γαρίδα, μιλάμε.

----------


## Labirikos

Εύχομαι να πάει καλά.Φαίνεται ταλαιπωρημένη η κακομοίρα.Δυστυχώς ούτε σε ατυά τους αρέσουν τα πιασίματα ούτε σε εμάς αλλά κάποιες φορές πρέπει να πιαστεί για την όποια θεραπεία.Πάντως δεν φαίνεται τόσο ανησυχητικό το ποδαράκι της.

----------


## Soulaki

Σε Ευχαριστω Λαμπρό....Μακαρι.Παντως δυο μπανακια, δυο μέρες τωρα τα έκανε.....μπάς και καθαρίσει και λιγάκι.....ζωηρεύει σιγά-σιγά.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Soulaki

Καλη μερα,και καλη Σαρακοστή σε ολους.
Μιας και κλείσαμε εχθές, μια εβδομάδα, με την αντιβίωση μας, σας βάζω μερικές νέες φωτό.....με τα ποδαράκια μας.
Γενικοτερα, το πουλακι ειναι πολυ ζωηρό, κελαηδάει, τρώει φρούτα και λαχανικα, εχουμε κανει τρία μπανακια, φτιάχνουμε φτερωμα, κάθε πρωί, και τσακίζουμε σουπιοκοκαλο.
Να σημειωθεί οτι έχει δυναμώσει, δεν έκλεισε μάτια οταν την έπιασα, με δυσκόλεψε μάλιστα, και με δάγκωσε και λίγο. :: 
Πειτε μου την γνώμη σας, γι αυτο που βλέπω....οποτε μπορέσετε.
Σας Ευχαριστω πολυ, ολους.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μπράβο Σουλάκι. Η κοπελιά περνά τέλεια μαζί σας. Όσο για το ποδαράκι νομίζω δε θα δυσκολευτείς να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Ας το δει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος να μας πει μια γνώμη.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι να ειναι κατι απλό, Μαργαρίτα μου......σε Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## jk21

δωσε αλλο ενα διημερο φαρμακο και βαλε novaquazole για ενα 4ημερο (και βλεπουμε ) στο σημειο δεξια απο το νυχι σου , που δειχνει να εχει υπερκερατωση .Μια χαρα παει

----------


## Soulaki

Α, τι ωραία, συνεχίζω λοιπόν, και βλέπουμε.
Σας Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Καλημερα, και απο εμας......Αυτες ειναι οι νεες φωτο, μετα απο το τελος της θεραπειας με την αντιβιωση, και την novaquazol.....
Πως μας βλεπετε?
Εν το μεταξυ, το προβλημα ειναι μονο στο αριστερο ποδαρακι, το αλλο, δεν εχει θεμα....αλλα σας βαζω προληπτικα, για να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## jk21

Συνεχισε τη novaquazole μεχρι να καθαρισει τελειως .Η αντιβιωση τελος .Αν επιμεινει , τοτε θα πας ειτε σε σταγονα ιβερμεκτινης στο σβερκο ή σε αλοιφη pomada μην αποδειχθει δραστικοτερη

----------


## Soulaki

Καλησπερα σας.
Για την novaguazole.Λέτε να καθαρίσει τελείως.....δηλ. Μπορεί να πάρει και δέκα μέρες ακόμα?
Ποιο ειναι το όριο, ούτως ώστε αν δεν περάσει, να ξεκινήσουμε, με τα αλλα?
ή σε ποσό καιρό να βάλω φωτό, να το ξαναδούμε?
Σας Ευχαριστω πολυ, για την άμεση απάντηση και την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## jk21

η novaquazole μπορει να μπαινει και μονιμα που λεει ο λογος ... καλλυντικη αλοιφη ειναι που θρεφει το δερμα  με βιταμινη Α .Στην περιπτωση μας, παραλληλα απομονωνει και σκοτωνει λογω ασφυξιας τα ακαρεα . Ομως αν περασουν αλλες 5 μερες ας πουμε και δουμε στασιμη εικονα , τοτε πας σε αλλη αγωγη δραστικοτερη .Αν βλεπεις το πουλακι να ταλαιπωρειται , ξεκινα με κατι αλλο και αμεσα αν θες . Αν αυτη η πιο δραστικη αγωγη ειναι ιβερμεκτινη , τοτε θα συνεχισεις και με την αλοιφη για αναπλαση του ιστου στην περιοχη .Αν ειναι η pomada τοτε θα βαζεις εκεινη μονο

----------


## Soulaki

Λέω να το δοκιμάσουμε, για πέντε μέρες, οπως λέτε και εσεις, να σας βάλω φωτό, να το δείτε, και να μου πειτε ......
Δεν δινω με τίποτα κατι από μόνη ,μου, χωρις την γνώμη σας....ειμαι άσχετη. :trash: και φοβάμαι.
Οσον αφορά το πουλακι που μου λέτε, αν ταλαιπωρείται...... το βλέπω σε πολυ καλη κατάσταση, ειναι πολυ ζωηρή, τρώει και κελαηδάει....μια χαρά.
απλά την λυπαμαι εγω να την πιάνω συνέχεια.
Αν δεν είχε αυτο το πραγματακι, φαινεται ζωηροτατη, και υγιέστατη.
Ευτυχως δεν κλείνει πια τα μάτια της, οπως στην αρχή από το στρες, χωρις να σημαίνει οτι δεν αγχώνεται, αφου γενικά δεν τους αρέσουν τα πιασίματα.
Οποτε για να μην σας κουράζω, βλέπουμε σε πέντε μέρες, και μου λέτε με τι συνεχίζουμε.
Να είσαστε καλα, καλο βράδυ σας ευχομαι.

----------


## Soulaki

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρεούλα. Αυτές είναι οι σημερινές μας φωτό, μετά από πέντε μέρες novaguazole. Να σημειώσω ότι οι δυο πρώτες φωτό, είναι από το προβληματικό ποδαράκι, και η Τρίτη από το άλλο. Με γυμνό μάτι, αυτό το κοκκινάκι, στο άλλο ποδαράκι, δεν είναι ορατό. Πως μας βλέπετε;

Επίσης να ρωτήσω, αν κατά την γνώμη σας είναι κάτι μεταδοτικό... γιατί στο ίδιο δωμάτιο, αλλά σε άλλο κλουβί, έχω και το άλλο μου καναρινάκι τον Χρήστο.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## jk21

εδω υπαρχει υπερκερατωση (μαλλον απο ακαρεα ) ακομα αλλα εχει σαφως βελτιωθει 







Εδω υπαρχε ιχνος απ παλαιοτερη ποδοδερματιτιδα ή αρχη νεας ... Το παρακολουθεις αν αυξηθει και θα σου προτεινα για καποιο διαστημα πατηθρες απο σχοινι

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, να συνεχίσω με την αλοιφή, να το αφήσω για λίγο, τι μου προτείνετε?
Επισης πατηθρες, από σχοινί, έχουν στα πετ? Δεν έχει τύχει να δω.

----------


## jk21

Πηγαινε σε μαγαζι με χρωματα , σιδηρικα και θα βρεις σχοινι 




Συνεχισε την αλοιφη

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, θα πάω αύριο.Ποσσες μέρες, αλοιφουλα, κ.Δημητρη ακόμα?

----------


## jk21

5ημερο 

αφου το πτερωμα δεν λερωνει και αυτο δεν δειχνει να αντιδρα ασχημα , καλα ειναι να καθαρισει τελειως

----------


## Soulaki

Χίλια Ευχαριστω.....Καλο σας Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Παιδια, καλησπερα.Αυτες ειναι οι σημερινες, μας φωτο.
Πως μας βλεπετε?

----------


## IscarioTis

Στην πρωτη φωτο νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ακομα λιγο αν βλεπω καθαρα γτ ειμαι απο κινητο
Οι αλλες μου φαινονται μια χαρα
Η πρωτη με προβληματιζει ολιγον τς

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι και οι τρεις, από το ίδιο πόδι, αλλα από αλλη οπτική γωνία.

----------


## jk21

η πρωτη ληψη δεχνει καποια υπολοιπα μονο να επιμενουν

----------


## Soulaki

Τι λέτε να κάνουμε? Το αφήνω, ή να βάλω κατι?

----------


## jk21

ειναι το δαχτυλο που ειχε το κοκκινακι απο κατω; αν οχι θελω να το δω και κεινο

----------


## Soulaki

Δεν ειναι αυτο με το κοκκινακι.Θα σας βάλω και για εκείνο φωτό, σε λίγο.Αυτο ειναι, αυτο που εξαρχής είχε το σπυράκι.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][/IMG]
Αυτο ειναι με το κοκκινακι......

----------


## jk21

ειναι ξεκαθαρη η αναπτυξη λεπιων (κατι σαν δοντακια ) και παλι απο κατω ... λιγο περιεργα λεπια ..  

Παρε και βαλε pomada

----------


## Soulaki

Και εγω αυτο παρατήρησα.Απο που την παίρνω? Έχουν τα φαρμακεία?
Φανταζομαι, ειναι αλοιφή.Μια φορά την ημέρα βάζω?καθε βράδυ?

----------


## jk21

Aπο καταστηματα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα και πετ σοπ  . Πιο γνωστη ειναι η epithol αλλα θυμαμαι οτι ειχαμε πριν καποιους μηνες περιπτωσεις , οπου η epithol δεν εκανε κατι και αυτη τα καταφερε

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, σας Ευχαριστω.Οποτε μπορέσετε, πειτε μου, και κάθε ποτε την βάζω, και για ποσό χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## jk21

Aπο οτι ειδα σε καποια σελιδα που δινει αναλυτικα στοιχει , η εφαρμογή θα πρέπει να γίνεται μέρα παρά μέρα την 1η εβδομάδα, 2 μέρες κατά τη διάρκεια της 2ης εβδομάδας και 1 φορά την εβδομάδα για άλλες 2-3 εβδομάδες] .Εφαρμοζεις την αλοιφη και κανεις με τα δαχτυλα ελαφρυ μασαζακι

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ ωραία, ξεκινάω σημερα, μιας και βρηκα την αλοιφουλα.
Να είστε καλα, Ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Φαινεται, ειναι η τυχη του , το ερμο, να ταλαιπωρειται, συνεχεια.
Σημερα, ανακαλυψα, τα πιο πανω σημαδακια, κατω απο τα ματακια της.Η πρωτη και η τριτη φωτο, ειναι απο το ενα ματακι.
Στο αλλο , ματι ειναι πιο εντονο.......ειναι σαν να εχει μαδησει το πτερωμα της.... :Confused0006: 
Πειτε μου βρε παιδια, καμια γνωμη, γιατι ο αλλος της ετοιμαζει φωλια, και αυτη ολο και παει και καθετε.....αν ειναι να τα χωρησω.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι μαδημα , δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ματι σημαντικο 

αν ομως δημιουργειται ογκιδιο σαν ελια , ισως ειναι ευλογια αλλα και παλι οχι σιγουρα

----------


## Soulaki

Αν την πιάσω, πάλι, αύριο, τωρα πια, με την αφή, φανταζομαι θα μπορέσω να καταλάβω αν ειναι ογκίδιο.....ή θα μεγαλώσει, με τον καιρό.....
Δεν ξέρω.....την λυπαμαι, την καημενουλα μου.....Εν το μεταξύ, θέλει οπωσδηποτε να γινει μανούλα..ολο τον τσιγκλαει, τον άλλο.
Τι να κάνω, να το αφήσω, και να δω?
Υπαρχει περίπτωση, να ειναι τσιμπιά? Καμία φορά, πολυ σπάνια, μαλώνει με τον αρσενικό....αλλα πιο πολυ ειναι αγάπες και λουλούδια.

----------


## Soulaki

Εν το μεταξύ, στην αρχή, σαν να το είχε μονο στο ενα ματάκι, και σημερα είδα και το άλλο.
Δεν έδωσα σημασία, γιατι ήταν πολυ πολυ μικρό.....τωρα φάνηκε καλα.

----------


## jk21

Ναι θα το καταλαβεις με την αφη και συνηθως αν ειναι ευλογια  , πολυ συντομα διογκωνεται και αλλο

----------


## Soulaki

Κ. Δημητρη, το έπιασα το πουλακι, δεν νιώθω κάποιο εξόγκωμα, σε βαθμό αντιληπτό.....
βεβαια, ειναι σε σημείο, που φοβάμαι να το πιάσω......μα το πιέσω πολυ, αφήστε να δούμε πως θα πάει, και βλέπουμε.
Ευχομαι να φύγει, οπως εμφανίστηκε.
Να ρωτήσω κατι, σχετικά, με την αλοιφή που της βάζω.....σε περίπτωση που κανει αυγά, τι κάνω?
Συνεχιζω να την βάζω? ή σταματάω? Ειμαι στην δεύτερη εβδομάδα, θεραπείας.
Σας Ευχαριστω, για τις συμβουλές....

----------


## jk21

Βαλε να δουμε τα ποδια .Λογικα θα εχουν καθαρισει . Ισως τριβεται σε λερωμενες απο αλοιφη πατηθρες και εγινε οτι εγινε στο κεφαλι , αν δεν ειναι ευλογια

----------


## Soulaki

Θα σας βάλω αύριο φωτό.....τωρα ξέμπλεξα.
Παντως εχθές που τα είδα, έχουν ακόμα λίγο, αυτα τα περίεργα λέπια.....
Η επόμενη δόση ειναι την Κυριακή, και μετα Τετάρτη.Αν δεν μου γεννήσει, να έπαιρνε, και την δεύτερη εβδομάδα θεραπείας, ολόκληρη, καλα θα ήτανε.
Οπως και να χει, θα τα δείτε αύριο, τα ποδαράκια, και μου λέτε γνώμη.....
Λετε, να μαδαει, από την αλοιφή? Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι της την βάζω βράδυ, για μα μην την πειράζει....αλλα σίγουρα, ολο και κατι θα μένει.

----------


## jk21

δεν εννοω οτι το μαδημα το κανει η αλοιφη αλλα ισως λερωνεται οταν τριβει το κεφαλι στις πατηθρες

----------


## Soulaki

[IM
G][/IMG][IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Αααα, εγω νομιζα μηπως φταιει η αλοιφη....που μαδαει.
Δειτε και τις σημερινες φωτο......εχουμε ακομα υπολειματα. :Ashamed0001:

----------


## jk21

ελαχιστα αλλα υπαρχουν 

θα ελεγα να συνεχισεις

----------


## Soulaki

Ναι, κ.Δημητρη.....οποτε, προχωράμε.Ευχαριστω.
Αν δω αυγό? Συνεχίζω?

----------


## jk21

Τοτε ισως οχι , για να μην λερωθουν τα αυγα

----------


## Soulaki

Και εγω αυτο, σκέφτηκα..... :Party0038:

----------


## Soulaki

Πειτε μου κατι ακόμα.Εβαλα εχθές αλοιφή στα ποδαράκια της, και σημερα, έβλεπα που ήθελε μπανάκι, και της έβαλα.
Τωρα τι κάνω? Έχει φύγει, οποτε , επαναλαμβάνω την δόση, ή πάω στην επόμενη, που ειναι μεθαύριο?
Ειμαι στην δεύτερη εβδομάδα, με πομαντα, που πρεπει να δώσω δυο δόσεις, μεσα στην εβδομάδα.

----------


## jk21

Δεν νομιζω να εχει φυγει πληρως ... αν εμεινε καποιες ωρες παντως πριν πλυθει , εχει κανει τη δραση της και πηγαινε απλα στην επομενη

----------


## Soulaki

Έμεινε από εχθές το βράδυ, έως περίπου τις 10 σημερα.....και οταν λέω βράδυ, εννοώ, πριν νυχτώσει.
Τα πουλακια μου, τα κοιμηζω, ακριβώς με την Δύση του ηλίου.

----------


## jk21

Αρκει

----------


## Soulaki

Η μικρούλα μου, από σημερα, πάλι.....μου σηκώνει το ποδαράκι της.......την έπιασα, και θα βάλω σε λίγο φωτό.......λέτε να επανήλθα το πρόβλημα?
Την θεραπεία με την πομαντα, την τήρησα πιστά,μέχρι τέλος......δεν είχε σχεδόν κανένα σημαδακι, οταν ολοκληρώθηκε η θεραπεία.

----------


## Soulaki

Επισης και η αλλη σηκώνει λίγο το πόδι, αλλα επειδή το κανει καμία φορά, θα παρακολουθήσω για πιο σίγουρα, και θα σας πω.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Το τελευταιο, ποδαρακι, ειναι της κιτρινης καναρινουλας μας.
Τα αλλα της σκουφατης.

----------


## IscarioTis

Το κανει συνεχεια?η απλα την επιασες εκεινη την ωρα?μηπως το ξεκουραζει?
Για την σκουφατη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα για την αλλη κοπελα κατι βλεπω αμα δεν με γελανε τα ματια μου.οπως θυμαμαι σε καποιο αλλα θεμα που ειχε πει καποιος απο το φορουμ βαλε λιγη βαζελινη καλο τους κανει

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στο πισω δαχτυλο στην αρχη του κοντα στο πελμα κατι υπαρχει

----------


## Soulaki

Ναι, το παρατήρησα και εγω.....ειναι σαν κίτρινο καφέ.Θα την πιάσω πάλι αύριο, μηπως και το ψηλάφηςω καπως.
Και έχει πάλι, αυτα τα σαν κλωστουλες, εξογκωματακια.Στην πρωτη φωτό, φαινεται καλύτερα.
Να βάλω πομαντα πάλι? Τι λέτε? :sad:

----------


## Soulaki

> Το κανει συνεχεια?η απλα την επιασες εκεινη την ωρα?μηπως το ξεκουραζει?
> Για την σκουφατη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα για την αλλη κοπελα κατι βλεπω αμα δεν με γελανε τα ματια μου.οπως θυμαμαι σε καποιο αλλα θεμα που ειχε πει καποιος απο το φορουμ βαλε λιγη βαζελινη καλο τους κανει
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Τις είδα και τις δυο καποια στιγμή, με τα πόδια, το ενα η καθεμία, πάνω.
Δεν το κανουν συνεχεία, αλλα και εγω τις παρακολουθώ......θα δω και αύριο, πως θα πάνε.
Παντως η σκουφατη σίγουρα κατι έχει......και αυτο το φούσκωμα στην κοιλιά, Επισης, δεν υποχωρεί.
Το καλο ειναι οτι τρώει, πίνει, και κινείται κανονικά. ::

----------


## jk21

Ακαρεα ειναι αυτα σαν κλωστουλες (υπερκερατωση απ τα ακαρεα ειναι η σωστη εκφραση )

----------


## Soulaki

Οποτε βάζω νοβακουαζολ..... :winky: , για τα άκαρεα, και βλέπουμε για το άλλο.

----------


## jk21

μα και η pomada για τον ιδιο λογο ειναι . Αν εχεις ηδη , βαλε pomada

----------


## Soulaki

Εννοείται, οτι εχω.Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Soulaki

Να ρωτήσω, κατι σχετικό με το θέμα μου?
επειδη βλέπω οτι ανα διαστήματα τα άκαρεα επιστρέφουν.....Μηπως κάνω κατι λάθος? Τι εννοώ?
Πχ. Μηπως χρειάζεται, καθημερινό καθάρισμα κλουβιού?, πατήθρών? Κατι που εσεις κάνετε και εγω οχι?
ή καθάρισμα με συγκεκριμένα υλικά?
Ρωτω γιατι τα πουλακια ειναι μόνιμα μεσα.....με εξαίρεση αυτες τις μέρες που τα βγάζω κανά δυωρο το πρωί......και δεν καταλαβαίνω πως κολλάνε.

----------


## Soulaki

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]
Kαι οπως βλεπετε, εχουμε και συνεχεια....η σκουφατη και παλιοτερα ηταν ετσι, και περασε μονο του.....σαν να μαδαει, το πτερωμα.
Η αλλη, παλι, κατι εχει στο ματι, σαν να ειναι πιο γουρλωμενο.... :sad: .Εβαλα φωτο και του αλλου, για συγκριση.
ΑΧ, τι θα κανω με αυτα τα κοριτσιαααα.

----------


## jk21

Λιγη tobrex καθε μερα στο ματακι και θα στρωσει σε 5-6 μερες εντελως 

Δεν εχουν σχεση με την καθαριοτητα (για να εμφανιστουν ) τα ακαρεα ... ερχονται και στις πιο καθαρες εκτροφες απο πουλι σε πουλι .Επισης δεν  εμφανιζοντα απαραιτητα  και σε μη τακτικες στον καθαρισμο οπως πχ στη δικια μου αλλα και σε καθε μια που δεν αποτελειται απο 1 , 2 κλουβακια ή αυτα ειναι μεγαλα ... 

αν εμφανιστουν θελει καλο καθαρισμο αλλα και ψεκασμα μερικες φορες με σπρευ για εξωπαρασιτα ,γιατι το ακαρι ειναι εξωπαρασιτο . Αν επιμεινουν , χωρις τα πουλια , μπορεις να ψεκασεις και να αφησεις χωρις χρηση μερικες μερες , με ειδικα ακαρεοκτονα και οχι εντομοκτονα που υπαρχουν για τετρανυχο των φυτων (ανθεκτικο στα εντομοκτονα )

----------


## Soulaki

Μια φορά την ημέρα, κ.Δημητρη, τομπρέξ?
Να βάλω και στο σκουφατο, λέτε, ή οχι?

----------


## jk21

Αν μπορεις δυο καλυτερα . Μεσα στο ματι !

Σε εκεινο βαλε λιγο (tobrex ) αλλα στο γυμνο δερμα στο κεφαλι , οχι μεσα στο ματι

----------


## Soulaki

Η κίτρινη , μου κλείνει το άλλο μάτι, σημερα, κάποιες στιγμές.....Να βάλω και σε εκείνο, τομπρεξ?

----------


## NickKo

Πο τι τραβας και εσυ .. ας ελπισουμε να μην συνεχιστουν τα προβληματα ..

HelloWorld

----------


## Soulaki

Τι να τις κάνω τις σουρλουλουδες......ειναι και αυτες πλέον μελοι της οικογένειας μου.

----------


## Soulaki

Sos.sos.Νομιζω έκανα μεγάλη βλακεία.Τομπρεξ σταγόνες τους έβαλα.
Αλοιφή έπρεπε? Τι γίνετε τωρα?
γι αιτο ερεθίστηκε το δέρμα, στην σκουφατη? Έγινε κόκκινο, και έκλεινε το μάτι, το πουλί.
Εν το μεταξύ έβαλα και δυο φορες, για καλύτερα. ::

----------


## Soulaki

Πειτε μου, κατι......
Τωρα κοιμούνται εννοειτε.Ελπιζω να μην τα στράβωσω τα πουλιά..... :trash:  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

οχι μην τα ξυπνησεις 


οι σταγονες δεν καθονται τοσο ευκολα ωστε να εισχωρησουν εντος του ματιου , οπως γινεται σε μας που ξαπλωνουμε για λιγο , ομως σιγουρα πηρανε δοση , ειδικα αν εβαλες δυο φορες 

δεν ξερω για το δερμα που λες αλλα δεν νομιζω  να εχει σχεση 


να το δουμε αυτο αυριο ...


οταν σε βολεψει , παρε και αλοιφουλα

----------


## peris

Σούλα θύμισε μου από που τα είχες πάρει τα πουλιά δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτό που περνάς εσύ με αυτές τις κανάρες λες και έχεις ένα μαύρο συννεφο πάνω από την ζευγαρωστρα έλεος πιστεύω να είναι αυτό το τελευταίο τι να πω !!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Σουλακι σκεφτομαι να σου στειλω κομποσκοινι.ολα καλα θα πανε. think positive

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Παιδιά, Καλημερα.....Κ.Δημητρη, μετα είδα που μου γράφατε ´λιγή´ και λέω δεν αναφέρετε σε σταγόνες......
Αν την πάρω από Δευτέρα, υπάρχει πρόβλημα?
Σταγονες, να μην ξαναβαλω?
Περη, τα πήρα, Δυστηχως, από πετ, ανώνυμο, συνοικιακό.......ποτε ξανά, ομως δεν το ξανακάνω, ειμαι συνέχεια, σε ενα φαρμακείο.
Και κυρίως, την στεναχώρια μου, να τα βλέπω να έχουν και κατι άλλο, κάθε τρεις και λίγο.....ειναι μια μπουκιτσα ψυχούλες, και έχουν μονο εμενα.
Δημητρη, οτι νομίζεις στείλε........ :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Βαλε και σταγονες μεχρι Δευτερα αλλα αν εχουν ανοιξει τωρα ή το πολυ μεχρι 20 μερες πριν .Αν τις ειχες ανοιξει πανω απ μηνα , ουτε για τα πουλια κανουν ουτε για ανθρωπους πια .Ισως γι αυτο να υπηρξε ερεθισμος

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι καινούργιες, τις άνοιξα εχθές.
Τις πήρα για τα πουλακια......

----------


## jk21

Σουλα μπορει να εχουν αποτελεσμα .... σιγουρα καποια ποσοτητα θα περνα στα πουλια  ... θες να δοκιμασεις με αυτες και βλεπουμε; θες να πας σε αλοιφη ; βλεπεις και κανεις ....

----------


## Soulaki

Θα βάλω και αύριο,, από δυο φορες, και Δευτέρα, παίρνω αλοιφουλα.
Σας Ευχαριστω.
Παντως δεν ξαναερεθιστηκε, το δέρμα της σκουφατης.
Ισως ήταν τυχαίο, τελικα....

----------


## jk21

Ασε και μεχρι τριτη .Αν μεχρι τοτε η εικονα του ματιου δεν ειναι σαφως βελτιωμενη , παιρνεις τοτε .Αν ειναι τοτε συνεχιζεις με σταγονες

----------


## Soulaki

Οκ. :bye:  :Sign0027:

----------


## Soulaki

Εν τελεί, οπως πάντα κ.Δημητρη, είχατε δίκιο......φαινεται οτι μας κάλυψαν οι σταγόνες.
Απο εχθές το πρωί το πουλί, έχει μεγάλη βελτίωση, και σημερα ειναι πολυ καλα.
 Βεβαια, θα συνεχίσω, μέχρι να γίνουν έξι, οι μέρες θεραπείας.
Με την πομαντα Επισης συνεχίζω, ακόμα ομως ανα διαστήματα, σηκώνει, κυρίως η κίτρινη το πόδι. 
Βεβαια, ειμαι μόλις στην πρωτη εβδομάδα εφαρμογής....εχω μέλλον.
Κανω και στις δυο κανονικά την θεραπεία.
Παντως η σκουφατη ήδη τα πατάει και τα δυο καλά.

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο Σουλα!!

----------


## peris

Μπράβο Σούλα σου είπα στο τέλος θα γίνεις πτηνίατρος και θα το οφείλεις στα κορίτσια σου  δεν θέλω να ακούσω κάτι άλλο πιστεύω να φύγει το μαύρο συννεφάκι και να ήταν το τελευταίο περιστατικό καλή συνέχεια στις κούκλες σου !!!

----------


## Soulaki

Χρυσα μου, σε Ευχαριστω.
Οσο για σένα Περίκλη, δεν εγγυώμαι.Η σκουφατη συνεχίζει να μαδαει.....θελω να δω που θα φτάσει, αυτη την φορά...... :sad: 
Θα δω πως θα πάει, και θα βάλω αν ειναι φωτό, τις επόμενες μέρες......
Μιλαμε, παίζει, να εχω ανοίξει, και τα περισσοτερα θέματα, στο φόρουμ. ::

----------

